# Creating Your Own Plastisol Transfers



## AceTshirts (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi,

I'm interested in ordering a screen printing kit. I bought a $300+ heat transfer machine & would like to use it (obviously). Can I use my heat press machine in conjunction with a screen printing kit? Can I transfer the screen print onto transfer paper & then heat press it into the shirt? If so, how or which is the best way?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You simply screen print your design mirror in reverse order on transfer paper add transfer powder and flash try to around 200-220F. Then heat press. It would be best to have a flash dryer with you screening set up. Ryonet has all the supplies and there are several videos on YouTube.


----------



## Talenttoo (Feb 13, 2012)

Does the brand of ink matter??


----------

